# Puscifer



## Daisy La Liebre (Oct 15, 2011)

Puscifer is the solo project of Maynard James Keenan, best known as Tool and A Perfect Circle vocalist. His new album "Conditions Of My Parole" came out a couple days ago, and I'm giving it my first listen right now. I'll give my opinion when I've ran through it a few times.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 15, 2011)

Jared said:


> Puscifer is the solo project of Maynard James Keenan, best known as Tool and A Perfect Circle vocalist. His new album "Conditions Of My Parole" came out a couple days ago, and I'm giving it my first listen right now. I'll give my opinion when I've ran through it a few times.



I personally quite like it. I was using last.fm which I now lothe, and I saw his face on Puscifer. It was different than his other projects but at the same time still Maynard.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Oct 15, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I personally quite like it. I was using last.fm which I now lothe, and I saw his face on Puscifer. It was different than his other projects but at the same time still Maynard.



He's a very talented musician, although I didn't really care for _V Is For Vagina.

_His new album - _Conditions Of My Parole - _is fantastic, though. It's very easy to get into while still standing out from everything else.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 15, 2011)

Jared said:


> He's a very talented musician, although I didn't really care for _V Is For Vagina.
> 
> _His new album - _Conditions Of My Parole - _is fantastic, though. It's very easy to get into while still standing out from everything else.




personally I am a tool fag, I really like the bass and maynards voice. It is haunting and melodic at the same time. I like a perfect circle as well for its different instrumental sound. Puscifer isnt a great name and to be honest I hate it though the sound is unique to his other stuff and his voice is slightly different which is why I pondered a while if it even was him. Not to fond of the names of the songs. The lyrics are meh.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 15, 2011)

Hate that vocalist, so just one more thing to hate :v yay. Always room in the hate-bin.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 15, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Hate that vocalist, so just one more thing to hate :v yay. Always room in the hate-bin.



Die in a fire >:V


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 15, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Die in a fire >:V



Been there, done that, got a T-shirt (but it was incinerated).


----------



## Morroke (Oct 15, 2011)

I love this thread. I've had Puscifer (and A Perfect Circle) on repeat for I think...three weeks now? Absolutely love both groups to death.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 15, 2011)

Morroke said:


> I love this thread. I've had Puscifer (and A Perfect Circle) on repeat for I think...three weeks now? Absolutely love both groups to death.



we may now commence breeding ritual dances


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Oct 15, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> personally I am a tool fag, I really like the bass and maynards voice. It is haunting and melodic at the same time. I like a perfect circle as well for its different instrumental sound. Puscifer isnt a great name and to be honest I hate it though the sound is unique to his other stuff and his voice is slightly different which is why I pondered a while if it even was him. Not to fond of the names of the songs. The lyrics are meh.



Oh you can tell it's Maynard in this album. Over time, you can tell he has a collection of signature melodies he uses. They're easy to pick out here.


----------



## MausC (Oct 18, 2011)

Yup, I'm not sure if I like it... it feels very formulaic... Disappointed in the lyrics and the music... meh... I love tool and a perfect circle, and even the other puscifer stuff more than this. starting to regret the $60 two tickets I boguht ;_;


I think I wll grow to like it... it will just take time, it's way different than my expectations


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 18, 2011)

What an unfortunate name :V


----------



## Ekho (Oct 25, 2011)

I've only given it one listen so far, which was last week, but I have to say that it was pretty good.  An improvement over "V" is for Vagina, which admittedly I still like.  Conditions of my Parole sounds more serious that it, but not in a bad was at all.  I'll probably pick up the CD when I get a chance.


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 25, 2011)

1) Is it good?
2) Is it not autotuned?
3) Does it not sound overly plasticy and polished?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 25, 2011)

Glaice said:


> 1) Is it good?
> 2) Is it not autotuned?
> 3) Does it not sound overly plasticy and polished?


yes
no
yes, still retains some dirt


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Oct 25, 2011)

Glaice said:


> 1) Is it good?
> 2) Is it not autotuned?
> 3) Does it not sound overly plasticy and polished?



Top ten albums of 2011 for me, and it's not overtuned and definitely has that rough feel to some of the songs.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 25, 2011)

I listened to a couple of the songs this morning. Less electronic than "V for Vagina", but it is not bad. 

Underworld 1 and 2 got me into Puscifer years ago. Oh Maynard. :V


----------



## Traven V (Nov 7, 2011)

Right on, I love Maynard, hehe, Maynard, and bands are Gods. Tool, APC phenomenal bands, I kinda like Pusifer's first album, but I can't get into the new one myself. I'm glad there's other furs out there that like these bands :3


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 7, 2011)

Traven V said:


> and bands are Gods.



I don't quite think you know what that word means.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Nov 7, 2011)

Puscifer's Letterman debut!


----------



## Traven V (Nov 9, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I don't quite think you know what that word means.



Maynard has several bands, and every person/being is/might as well be Gods, for the incredible things that they create. Argumentative they could be Gods/Goddess/Supernatural beings while they are doing their work, because, while they are doing their work Gods/Goddess/Supernatural beings might be working though them, or possessing them, or their being/soul, etc. About Gods, might as well be :
Gods:
_capitalized_ *:* the supreme or ultimate reality: as    _a_ *:* the Being perfect in power, wisdom, and goodness who is worshipped as creator and ruler of the universe    _b_ _Christian Science_ *:* the incorporeal divine Principle ruling over all as eternal Spirit *:* infinite Mind 2*:* a being or object believed to have more than natural attributes and powers and to require human worship; _specifically_ *:* one controlling a particular aspect or part of reality 3*:* a person or thing of supreme value 4*:* a powerful ruler 

and they are worshiped: 
*worÂ·ship*

â€‚ â€‚[wur-ship] 

 Show IPA noun, verb, -shiped, -shipÂ·ing or (especially British
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) -shipped, -shipÂ·ping. 
noun  1.reverent honor and homage paid to God or a sacred personage, or to any object regarded as sacred.

2.formal or ceremonious rendering of such honor and homage: They attended worship this morning. 

3.adoring reverence or regard: excessive worship of business success. 

4.the object of adoring reverence or regard.

5.(initial capital letter
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) British. a title of honor used in addressing or mentioning certain magistrates and others of high rank or station (usually preceded by Your, His, or Her).


 verb (used with object) 6.to render religious reverence and homage to.

7.to feel an adoring reverence or regard for (any person or thing).





if it was another grammatical error, I apologize, sometimes I use slang, I get bored with using the King's English so often, I like to mix things up, you know keep it interesting, explore another possibility, another Point of view, another direction. In all respect.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 9, 2011)

Traven V said:


> Maynard has several bands, and every person/being is/might as well be Gods,



So you can copy-paste the dictionary definition, congratulations :v

I still don't think you know what it _means_.


----------



## Traven V (Nov 9, 2011)

Okay, Right on. I'm always up for learning something new, what does it mean :/


----------

